# reels



## catfisher (Jul 15, 2013)

Which one the okuma trio baitreeder or the penn battle


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

not knowing your use,i would go with penn battle.
great reel plus i'm not a fan of okuma's.


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have used a trio baitfeeder and it felt pretty smooth and solid, granted it was just a 30 size catching saltwater panfish, but it was nice, cast good too.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Battle. I have two battle 8000s and they are solid and smooth.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I would go with the battle...If you are not in a rush you can wait on the conflict coming out in the fall


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Battle


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wait on the conflict. That reel looks like a home run for penn. If you have to have a reel now, get a sargus or something cheap and use it till then.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

you are right get a sargus or shimano sedona until the conflict comes out


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Battle any day of the week ... don't know about the conflict they are talking about. ... Battle has been Battled tested many times ... what size of reel are you looking for and uses of said reel


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

The is a Battle 5000 for $70 on here. Good deal


----------



## robert63 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys my names Robert I'm 17 and I'm an intermediate catfish angler I am new to this site and I wanted some oppionoins and inside Intel on a good lever drag surf reel I have one picked out an okuma solterra 15cs its the cheapest one I could find on the internet and I want to know anybodies oppinoin on it thanks


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well robert, you might wanna start a new thread. Probably work better. And what you have is a boat reel, not a surf reel


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Robert, the only good lever drag reels I have found for casting are the avets, daiwas, and shimanos. I haven't tried the okuma cedros lds. Start a new thread and I will give you more info on it.


----------

